# Wollte nicht stören, aber falls jemand mal kurz Zeit hat....



## Profiler (9. September 2001)

Hallo erstmal, ich habe mich gerade hier angemeldet, weil ich denke, daß Ihr (oder zumindest einige von Euch) mir bestimmt weiterhelfen könnt !

Folgendes Problem:
Für unsere Webpagehttp://www.teamchaos-clan.de (ja, Counter-Strike Clan, lacht nur)soll ein Banner erstellt werden.
In den zugegeben ungewöhnlichen Maßen 400x81 Pixeln.

Das ganze ist wieder mal an mir hängengeblieben, obwohl ich in grafischer Hinsicht ein absoluter Grobmotoriker bin :> 

Ich habe also mal Photoshop installiert und erste Schritte gewagt und folgendes ist dabei rausgekommen:





und noch das hier:





Hey kommt...ich arbeite gerade mal 2 Tage mit ´nem Grafikprogramm !

Nur...irgendwie finde ich die beiden Banner selber nicht so "prickelnd", eher....naja...Uäh !
Nachdem ich nun bestimmt schon 15 neue Versuche wieder gelöscht habe, bin ich nun am Ende meiner Kreativität angelangt (jaja...small minded), selbst nach 4 Stunden Forum lesen kam mir kein neuer Einfall..

Deshalb habe ich mich auch letztendlich hier angemeldet, in der Hoffnung, daß Ihr mir helfen könnt. Es ist ja nicht so, daß ich nicht gewillt bin alles alleine zu machen, aber naja...*schäm*... ich weiß halt nicht mehr weiter...;(( 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.....*Hilfääää !* *schluchz*

Update: 

Ich hab noch krampfhaft das hier zustande gebracht:


----------



## Skorbut (9. September 2001)

Hi, 
ich glaube, dass du zuviele Filter benutzt die z.B. irgendwelche Blitze etc, erstellen. Versuch was eigenes zu schaffen. Vielleicht einfach mal ein Blitz alleine zu zeichnen?
Du wirst sehn, wenn man sich mit viel Interesse dran setzt klappt das selbst wenn man noch nicht solange dabei ist. Erstmal empfehle ich dir eine bessere Schriftart auszuwählen. Der Rest kommt schon von alleine 

Viel Glück!


Cu  -÷=Î SkOrBuT Î=÷


~ "Der Wille gestaltet den Menschen, zum Erfolg braucht der jedoch Mut und Ausdauer"~


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (9. September 2001)

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du nicht soviel Wert auf Effekte legen,
probier mehr herum was dir gefällt. Und du solltest weniger Kitschige Texturen verwenden. Ich hab mal was gebastelt , was dir vielleicht gefallen könnte.
-----------------------------------------


----------



## Skorbut (9. September 2001)

Hab ich nicht das schon gesagt? :{} 

Und ein Bild seh ich leider nicht :-( 

Lass ihn das alleine machen.


----------



## ghaleon (9. September 2001)

lass bloss den lensflare weg:[


----------



## Profiler (9. September 2001)

*Thx schonmal !*

Hmm...Vielen Dank  erstmal, daß sich überhaupt jemand meiner angenommen hat !  

@Skorbut: Ich WILL es ja auch alleine machen, nur tut man sich als absoluter Anfänger und unbeschriebenes Blatt im Grafikbereich doch schwerer, als ich vermutet habe, deshalb bin ich auch für jeden Hinweis dankbar ! Achja, ich habe leider nur die "Standardschriften", was empfehlt Ihr denn so ? Aber am besten wäre halt etwas serifenloses...
Und...Interesse ist mit 100%tiger Sicherheit vorhanden, ist schon ein faszinierendes Gebiet !! Mein Problem ist halt nur, daß ich zuerst total begeistert von meinen Bannern war, ich sie aber sehr schnell zum brechen fand. Das hat mich motivationsmäßig ein wenig in den Keller gezogen, weil bei den nächsten Versuchen einfach nix besseres zustande gekommen ist, das hat mich ein bischen frustriert...;((

@ghaleon: Öhrm...jo, ich hab schon mitbekommen, daß Lensflare hier auf allgemeine Abneigung stößt (wieso eigentlich) :% 

@AnonymerSurfer:  Vielen, vielen Dank für Deinen Vorschlag, aber der trifft nicht so ganz das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe, aber als Anregung prima ! Ich wollte halt auf jeden Fall dre Sachen unterbringen. Den Namen (Team Chaos), das Clankürzel ( [_TC_] ) und die Webadresse (http://www.teamchaos-clan.de) und das beschäftigt mich halt auch, so viel Information auf so wenig Platz und dann auch noch in gewisser ansprechender Optik.....huargh....



Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall weiter probieren, wenn meine Frau und meine Tochter mich mal dazu kommen lassen..... Ich hoffe, es ist ok, wenn ich dann nochmal ein oder zwei Entwürfe hier poste, oder ?

Hmm...ich glaube, ich sollte Bücher schreiben, das geht irgendwie einfacher...Suche Bannerzeichner, biete Ghostwriting !


----------



## Skorbut (10. September 2001)

Hehe  

Wenn du es nicht hinbekommst meld dich einfach bei mir. Bc wird angemacht und besprochen welches banner


----------



## Profiler (11. September 2001)

*und nu ?*

Was haltet Ihr denn hiervon ?


----------



## L-Boogie (11. September 2001)

Ist doch schon gar nicht mal so übel. Die Scanlines kommen gut.
Auf jeden Fall ist das Teil um Welten besser als oben die.

Bleib am Ball. Das wird schon.


----------



## nubfrage (11. September 2001)

Jep, kann mich boogie nur anschliessen. übung macht den meister ;-]


----------



## Quentin (11. September 2001)

der letzte sieht ja schon ganz annehmbar aus finde ich persönlich 

(ich bin genausowenig kreativ wie du, wenn nicht noch weniger *g* ist halt nicht mein resort)

aber das erste was mir eingefallen ist bei der betrachtung vom letzten banner: probier mal ein mündungsfeuer zur waffe dazuzubasteln, das halt über die ebene mit dem schriftzug "team chaos", aber unter die scanline ebene geht... 

würd ich mal probiern 

keep on trying


----------



## Profiler (11. September 2001)

*neuer Versuch....*

Danke erstmal...

Und was haltet Ihr von dem ?
Mir persönlich gefällt das imho ziemlich gut.
Die Figuren sind zwar nicht von mir, aber ich habe bereits nachgefragt, ob ich sie benutzen darf !


----------



## fridolin (11. September 2001)

hi, der letzte gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut,
da man team chaos nicht mehr so gut lesen kann.
auch sehe ich die bedeutung der kabel nicht.
der vorher gefällt mir viel besser. habe leider auch
noch mühe mit kreativität.

gruss


----------



## Skorbut (12. September 2001)

Hmm, beim letzten merkt man wieder, dass du irgendwas reingeklatscht hast   . Das davor ist noch mit liebe gemacht worden g*  
Ich kenn das aber mit der kreativen ader  
Aber hier einige Tipps von mir: 
*auch wenn einige ziemlich komisch sind*


1. Entspannen, auch wenn das manchmal nicht klappt.
   Dabei mach dir Music an. Ich höre ruhigen Trance
auch wenn das nicht jeder gern hört. Es ist aber beruhigend und stört nicht.

2. Stell dir irgendwas vor, auch wenn es noch bescheuert ist.
Mach dir ein Bild davon und versuch es einzuordnen. 
Ich mach es auch so und irgendwann fällt mir was ein.
*oder ich penne ein* g*

3. Verzweiflungstat: G* sollte dir rein garnichts einfallen kopiere bitte nix! Ich muss immer wieder ansehen wie "Webdesigner" ihre Homepage zusammenklaun g* Ja, man hat ja nix dagegen wenn einer sich durch eine Site inspirieren lässt aber bitte nix stehlen.

Dann zieht euch was an und geht raus! Guckt euch die werbetafeln an oder irgendwelche werbung. hilft ab und zu.

4. Solltet ihr eine Freundin haben muss euch was einfallen  

5. Ihr bekommt es aufm pc nicht hin? dann zeichnet euch zuerst was auf.

6. Macht es wie Profiler. fragt andere freunde, internetfreunde, etc.
wie sie euer design finden. 


Hmm, ja im moment fällt mir nicht soviel ein, aber auf jedenfall nicht hektisch werden wenn einen mal nix einfällt. Dann lieber 1-2 Monate zeit lassen für ein gutes Design.


Also nehm das vorletzte und verfeiner es  
Ich wünsch dir alles gute! :] 




~"Der Wille gestaltet den Menschen, zum Erfolg braucht der jedoch Mut und Ausdauer"~


 -÷=Î SkOrBuT Î=÷-


----------



## strela (13. September 2001)

*Nur ein kleiner Tipp!*

Wenn du einen Banner erstellst, der irgendwie repräsentativ für die Site sein soll, dann bleib um Himmelswillen im gleichen Farbton wie die Site. Schonmal was von CI (Corporate Identity) gehört?!?!? Wiedererkennungswert - oberstes Gebot.
Definiert sich überwiegend in der Farbe und dem Schriftzug. Ich hab mal eben schnell was zusammengewürfelt. Ich bin zwar selber nicht so hundertprozentig damit zufrieden, aber ich steh ein wenig unter Zeitdruck.

Bis denne...

Strela


----------



## Profiler (13. September 2001)

*Hmm...jaa....*

@Strela: 

Klar ist mir CI ein Begriff, ich dachte, das vorletzte würde sich eigentlich ganz gut an den Rest der Site halten...?

(So wie es aussieht, wird das aber genommen werden.)
Allerdings gefällt mir dein "fast-draw" auch ziemlich gut,
wenn Du nichts dagegen hast, wede ich das Banner mal den anderen zeigen !?!


----------



## strela (13. September 2001)

*Kein Ding*

Jo!

Schön, dass dir mein "FastDraw" gefällt. Kein Ding, kannste ruhig den anderen zeigen. Hab ich kein Problem mit... aber - ähh... der is doch so oder so online. Somit ist es mir doch schon von vornherein egal. Ist einleuchtend, oder?

Bis denn


Strela


----------



## Profiler (13. September 2001)

*Ja, klar*

ist der schon online, aber nur hier im Board....!

Und da ich nicht einfach anderer Leute Werke benutzen möchte, frag ich den jeweiligen Schöpfer des Werkes lieber um Erlaubnis, häte ja auch sein können, das Du nicht möchtest, das jemand außerhalb dieses Forums den Banner sieht, eben weil Du ihn nur "auf die Schnelle" gemacht hast.

Aber danke auf jeden Fall für Deine Zustimmung !


----------



## Skorbut (14. September 2001)

hmm ja sorry aber der gefällt mir nicht so.  

schneller und einfacher effekt.


----------



## Profiler (14. September 2001)

Ich fand´s nicht übel, so als einfaches Gemüt... 

Aber die Sache ist ´eh entschieden und ich danke allen, die mir mit Tipps, Kritik und Anregungen zur Seite gestanden haben !!!

Ich werde auf jeden Fall dabeibleiben und Euch von Zeit einige "Meisterwerke" präsentieren, einverstanden ?


----------



## strela (14. September 2001)

*Es geht auch nicht einfach um Effekte*

@Skorbut

Es geht auch nicht nur um Effekte sondern auch um Ästhetik und dat Dingen ist mit Sicherheit weit ästhetischer, als so diverse andere Dinge, die man zu sehen bekommt.

Außerdem hatte ich - wie oben schon geschrieben - nicht wirklich viel Zeit.

cya

Strela


----------

